# RV cooker replaced



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all 
Thanks for the tips and advice, we got a replacement cooker and hob and tore out the old Magic Chef unit. We had some help with the cabinet work to re-install the new cooker and I finished it off with some stainless steel sheets around the hob to smarten up the kitchen area. I hope you agree that this has made a great improvement and the food that comes out of it is definitely a vast improvement.......

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sorry to hear you have had more things to change/update on your RV. Is everything sorted out now? (Hope so) :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Welcome back mate.... Hope you had a great time in US. I bet you can't wait to get your hands on your new toy???
We changed the oven etc because the original Magic Chef was hopeless, my wife is a very good cook but couldn't even cook a pizza in it, burned on base, raw on top??? Now she can cook delicious meals Yummy!!!!
We have ordered the step and awning and other bits from someone on this site and they should be arriving soon so that we can get them fitted, then we will consider having it reupholstered (trying to get quotes now). When all that is done we will have finally got it to the standard we like (hopefully I don't see another must have RV then :wink: :wink: ) and we can get on with enjoying it even more.
Thanks for your time looking around the US for our bits btw :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi Keith. Yes we really did enjoy the good parts of our USA Tour. We are looking forward to getting the Newmar over as we have some work to do on it before it is ready for use.  Glad to hear your Rockwood is just about up to scratch. Sorry we couldn't get what you wanted while we were there. But there were some things we wanted ourselves and couldn't get


----------

